# Haditha Dam



## Charlie (Dec 10, 2006)

Good article in 2006 "Year in Special Operations" about the action 3/75 had. I'd like more in-depth reading on this if anyone has a direction to point me.
Our Alaskan branch should have some first hand comments on this if he wants to share.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 10, 2006)

Is that a magazine name?


I love the kayak story.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 10, 2006)

Yeah, from these people: http://www.faircount.com/web04/military.html


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 10, 2006)

Is there a way to subscribe?  I couldnt find any info on the site.


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 10, 2006)

pfft, i didn't get to the dam, i just took care of the guys coming back.. they took arty, played wackamole with iraqi regulars trying to take the dam back, shot some dudes trying to infil with a kayak, and a bunch of other stuff.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 11, 2006)

rangerpsych said:


> shot some dudes trying to infil with a kayak, and a bunch of other stuff.


 
That just never gets old no matter how many times I hear it LOL

I had a copy of the powerpoint....Ill see if I can find it at home later unless someone else posts it.


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 11, 2006)

I have some video sitting around somewhere as well...


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 11, 2006)

It was interesting taking care of the iraqi warrant O that had been with a platoon, just so hapened he turned at JUSt the right time to take the round thru his humorus, and jaw, vs his head like the shot was supposed to be.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 11, 2006)

I picked it up a Books-a-million, it gives a overview of SOF ops for the year, mainly its all industry advertisements

I liked the story of the sniper hitting one of the mortar guys, the bullet goes thru him into a natural gas tank that explodes and kills the rest of the mortar team, must have been a .50...

I'll scan the story if you want.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 11, 2006)

yeah please do.  Ill have to stop by the book store and see if I can find the mag.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 11, 2006)

The book "Shadow Warriors"  has a pretty good section on Haditha too. I think it includes some of the PP photos as well.


----------



## rangerpsych (Dec 11, 2006)

I can't remember the snipers name, but IIRC from talking to him, RUFAS? round actually targeted at the propane tank on purpose. You're right about it being a 50 though.


----------

